# Sword of Caledor by William King - Extract



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/sword-of-caledor-an-extract.html - Blog
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/sword-of-caledor.html - Remind Me










The Blurb



> _Tyrion – Unparalleled swordsman and tactician.
> 
> Teclis – Greatest natural sorcerer of the age, his power rivalling that of fabled Caledor.
> 
> ...


The Extract



> Wet leaves slapped Tyrion in the face, obscuring his vision. Something heavy and scaly and rain-slick slammed into him. Its momentum bowled him over.
> 
> Instinctively, he let himself go with the flow of the motion. Landing on his back in the soggy mulch, he kept rolling and kicked out with his feet, pushing the thing off.
> 
> ...


Buy the first novel in the Tyrion and Teclis Trilogy, _Blood of Aenarion_, here. http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/blood-of-aenarion.html, in hardback or as an ebook, with a paperback release in December. _Sword of Caledor_ is also released in hardback in December, with a paperback release coming December next year with the release of the final novel in the trilogy, _Bane of Malekith_.


----------

